# Valet Magic V's Promo wrapped McLaren MP4-12C



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

This is by far our most intricate wrap to date :thumb:

It shows what we can do in terms of wrapping and although maybe not to everyones taste you can appriciate the 50 man hours that went into it :doublesho


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW! Incredible job! As you say, not to everyones taste but i like it! No question of the quality of work though, amazing job!

That interior is heavenly too!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Cracking work ...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome work Robbie, sure does show off the level you work at, and yes, can totally understand 50 man hours ..

I just wish you were closer ..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Its not to my taste, but the quality of work is outstanding :thumb: amazing work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rather you than me. Must of been a right pain in the butlocks to do. Credit where credits due, it does look very nice.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work as always Robbie


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can see why it took 50 hours as it is quality but personally I don't like it


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Fantastic work 
Was this to mimic the Mclaren that was liveried the same at Goodwood this year ?


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

Much better, i like it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job, I really like it!!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top work!  Alot of time and effort has gone into it.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job Robbie, very patriotic:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Quality workmanship there fella, that's how a wrap should look!


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic WORK!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good but not for me, would rather the original colour.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

awsome car awsome wrap job but just looks wrong


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Impressive work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not for me. But a darn good job!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic work and skill

is it for a "Gum Ball Rally"


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning Robbie looks amazing.. Hope the matt was protected lol!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic quality of work.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn! what an insane job!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Robbie, alot of man hours put in:thumb:


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Now that's eye catching! Looks an incredibly intricate piece of work


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

YEAH DUDE!!! I like that... for a track or gumball event, not an everyday thing but the standard and quality of the work is unquestionable. NICE!!!:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

Outstanding attention to detail. 

Someone's proud to be British, and that is a good thing!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

It just shouts "look at me".. Love it .. How long have you guys been doing this kind of work?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning!! Robbie just Stunning!!

I do like it in a (Italian job way) :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

That actually makes the car look better proportioned over the standard finish - at least on the screen. They're around AU$520k (340K quid) here so not too many takers! Stunning work guys.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty, absolutely stunning.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Mikej857 said:


> Can see why it took 50 hours as it is quality but personally I don't like it


.............same here.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

That is really impressive, some quality workmanship there!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing :argie:.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Quality mate, love that! Really nice work, some of those sections don't look too easy!

Gaz


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thankyou for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

From a computer screen, the work looks amazing. 

What vinyl product are you using?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

braymond141 said:


> From a computer screen, the work looks amazing.
> 
> What vinyl product are you using?


3M and Hexis for the vinyl mate


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and lovely car


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

I tip my cap sir....fantastic.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys it took alot of effort but think it paid off.


----------

